# Looking for 3.5".. Which would you choose?



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Howdy folks!

I've been lurking around on this forum for a while and finally decided to buck up and join. 8)

So my current situation is that I've kind of been eyeing a 3.5" shotgun to hopefully get some geese in sometime. My dad has a Remington 870 and I've got a Winchester 1300, but they're both 3" chambers. I love them both to death and think either gun would be just fine. What do you guys think?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I have an 870 super mag. It works just like all of the other 870's -- dependable and simple. It gets the job done.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I chose the Winchester SXP, if it's as durable as the SX3 then it would be a good one.
I purchased a new 870 SuperMag and have had nothing but problems with it. It ejects live shells along with the empty shell when I pump it. I have cleaned it thoroughly and checked it over and can't find why it does this. It mostly happens in colder temperatures. I had only heard good things about the 870's and that is why I purchased it, but I'm not a fan now.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

The Browning BPS is another option to think about, it's a great gun.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I always love the guy who steps into these discussions and add something not directly related to the question - so let me be that guy.

I bought a Mossberg 835 the second year they were made - 1988ish. Was never much of a Mossberg fan but short of the Browning (which at the time was a modified 10 g) it was the only 3 1/2 out there. I subsquently have become pretty fond of it and have never had a lick of trouble: Geese, turkey, ducks, 2 3/4, 3, and 3 1/2 Their simplicity and basic design (uglyiness) will grow on you.

The US Army used Mossberg issued shotguns as well as a number of law enforcement agencies which speaks to their dependability.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I purchased a new 870 SuperMag and have had nothing but problems with it. It ejects live shells along with the empty shell when I pump it. I have cleaned it thoroughly and checked it over and can't find why it does this. It mostly happens in colder temperatures. I had only heard good things about the 870's and that is why I purchased it, but I'm not a fan now


A friend of mine had the same issues with his 870 SuperMag. After he put 400-500 rounds through it, it worked much better. Also - he found that Remington ammo hung up a lot less than other brands. I have two 870s and never had these problems, but I bought them used and have put a couple thousand rounds through them. The more I use them, the more smooth they get. So bottom line with your 870 might just be an issue of break-in period.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Red lettering on a duck gun?!?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased a new 870 SuperMag and have had nothing but problems with it. It ejects live shells along with the empty shell when I pump it. I have cleaned it thoroughly and checked it over and can't find why it does this. It mostly happens in colder temperatures. I had only heard good things about the 870's and that is why I purchased it, but I'm not a fan now
> ...


Good to know. Maybe I need to shoot it more, probably only has 200 shells through it so far.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My brother and I were both given brand new 870 supermags last year for Christmas. He started shooting his right away and had FTE problems. I mainly use a SBE2, so the 870 fills a backup/loaner role for me. Since I had only shot a few rounds through it, I decided I would get some practice time in with it last weekend. I had 6 different kinds of ammo with me, and I experienced FTE with every single one. It also kicked both rounds out of the mag tube instead of one at a time. I researched the FTE problem, and found a lot of people with the same problem. It stems from poor machining in the chamber area at the Remington factory. I compared my barrel with other Express models that I have, and those of my friends, and what a difference. I've heard the horror stories about Remington's quality control going downhill since the Cerebus buyout, but this was the first I have experienced it first hand. I feel somewhat like a chump because I have recommended and praised the 870 so much, but most the others I own are from the 1990's and apparently before QC took a dive. I've contacted Remington customer service on the issue, which was a lot of time spent on hold, and a rep that was less than cordial. I also have to put up the shipping costs to send it back. I may get a local gunsmith to fix it, or try some things myself. The only Remingtons I will be purchasing anymore will be old Wingmasters.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Cooky said:


> Red lettering on a duck gun?!?


That's the only downside about that gun.. Know of anyone with a sand blaster? :mrgreen:


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Why the 3.5" :?: I have never understood why guys like the 3.5". In my opinion waste of time. I shoot the cheepest ammo I can find & it dose the job what ever the game may be. Most of the time 20ga. is the gun of choice too.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

First, for my 12th b-day I got a 870 magnum(3 inch was magnum at the time). That was 27 years ago, still have the gun. It has been tortured, and beat, and shot to death, and it keeps on going.

Now to the question, I have owned a 870 super mag(the 3 1/2 version), and an sx2(3 1/2). The supermag was a piece of crap. I was GREATLY dissapointed with it, and I am a remington 870 fan. Sold it and bought a Win Super XII. Great gun! Never had any functional problems, ate all the ammo I fed it. Problem was, I spent 27 years shooting a Remington, and the Super XII fit and lined up differently, so when I wasn't thinking and was just shooting, it was a miss. If this isn't a problem for you I would definately go with the Winchester.

But I want agree with the previous poster. I jumped in on the fad of the 3 1/2 for the same reason you have asked about it. What I found was the shells are expensive. To expensive to shoot at ducks, so I carried a handfull in case a goose flew over. Performance wise, it was a wash. I now shoot a Win. 101 o/u. It shoots 3", and to be honest I haven't missed the 3 1/2 at all, i have a handful of T shells for that fly over goose.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I purchased a Mossberg 535 Pump action. I haven't shot any 3.5s yet but the possibility is there. It shoots everything else well so I'm sure the 3.5s would do well also.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I would add the super Nova to your list to review. I have shot one over the last 6 years and it shoots great. Didn't fit me as my old 870, but I have gotten used to it. As far as 3.5's, when i first got it that's all I shot(mostly ducks 2's &3's), but have since gotten over that. I carry some 3" T loads if the geese are in, more then enough.


----------

